# Portable Background Stand and Backdrops



## MBPhotography (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello,

I am a newborn and child photographer that shoots on location, which means most of the time I am at the client's house.  I usually like to shoot with natural lighting and the natural atmosphere of the house using props and locations in the house to make the pictures more personalized to each child, but I am finding that not all houses I go to make this very easy.  I recently did a newborn photo shoot at a house that made it extremely difficult to find any nice location with decent to take a picture.  Because of this, I am looking to buy a portable background stand and some backdrops so that I can have a nice background and floor if the house I end up going to does not provide this for me. 

That being said, I have never used a portable background stand or backdrops so I am kind of lost.  I am not sure where the best place would be to purchase them.  
For the backdrop, the problem I am having is that some houses do not have a lot of space for me to assemble a 9 foot background stand and this seems to be the smallest I can find.  I also found a 5 foot one but that seems to be too small if I want the parents in the shot as well.  I can't seem to find one in between those sizes.  I also do not know if they are adjustable or not?  The ones I have found have not specified.  

For the backdrops, I have found some that I like but I would like some suggestions as to where to purchase them for a reasonable price.  Also good brands and what you would suggest.

I could also use any tips and techniques for using these.

I'm sorry for all the questions and thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 15, 2011)

I found this one on B&H.  It's cheap, and it's expandable, so it can be as small as 4x6' or as large as 10x8'
Savage Economy Background Support 60099 B&H Photo Video

This one is even cheaper, and it might be smaller: 
Interfit Background Support System - 8' COR755 B&H Photo Video


----------



## CCericola (Jun 15, 2011)

I find a good muslin to be the best solution. That paired with a sturdy background stand and you are good to go. I have a black, white, and gray muslin and some gels.


----------



## MBPhotography (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for your help! I'm going to check that out.

www.MonicaBlancoPhotography.com


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought a background stand, similar to those above.  It is a 12 foot wide stand, but the cross bar is 4 separate pieces, so I can set it up at 6', 9' or 12'.  The stands are heavy duty, which means they have a large footprint, which has been an issue when space is tight (in a client's home etc.) but I think that is better than having a flimsy stand when kids are around.
It comes in a travel bag and packs down pretty easily. 

For backdrops, I have used muslin, regular cotton sheets and a vinyl backdrop.  I prefer the vinyl for a nice clean/smooth look, but it's much more of a pain to travel with as is has to be rolled up and can only be folded once or twice.  And it does have to be evenly lit, other wise it does show the wrinkles from being folded up.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2011)

Steve Kaeser Enterprises is very affordable, and reputable.
Steve Kaeser Photographic and Video Lighting

Denny Manufacturing Company might be the oldest and most-respected maker and supplier in this niche.
Denny Manufacturing Company

Backdrop Express is another source.
Muslin Backdrops, Muslin Backgrounds for Photography -Backdrop Express


----------



## Isabela (Jun 21, 2011)

You haven't mentioned the budget amount. Anyway i suggest you to try 6  feet or 10 feet wide support stand. I have ordered 10 ft backdrop stand  from Chromakeystore last week. They are easy to install and disassemble.  You can break down the kit into a bag. They are easy to carry so it  would be comfortable while transportation. Price was also reasonable. As  you wanted one between both the sizes you can give 6 ft stand a try.  Hope this helps.
6 ft wide Photo Studio Backdrop Support System :: $ 78.50 | Photo Studio backdrops and Background


----------



## Tee (Aug 24, 2012)

KristeenMarie said:


> I'm a big fan of the PVC box newborn photography backdrop stands. Here is an example - https://www.etsy.com/listing/90067490/newborn-photography-backdrop-stand-works
> 
> View attachment 18159 View attachment 18160
> 
> ...



Well of course you're a fan...you're maker of those.


----------



## James Miller (Jan 27, 2021)

MBPhotography said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a newborn and child photographer that shoots on location, which means most of the time I am at the client's house.  I usually like to shoot with natural lighting and the natural atmosphere of the house using props and locations in the house to make the pictures more personalized to each child, but I am finding that not all houses I go to make this very easy.  I recently did a newborn photo shoot at a house that made it extremely difficult to find any nice location with decent to take a picture.  Because of this, I am looking to buy a portable background stand and some backdrops so that I can have a nice background and floor if the house I end up going to does not provide this for me.
> 
> ...


These types of situation can not be risked with especially with a new startup, in today's market even the slightest of problems could backfire, my advice would be to get into contact with a company that has actual good reviews, one false purchase could break you


----------

